# Chris Christensen Kool Dry Dryer



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd like to start growing out Jenna's coat and really start experimenting with different clips, but it's such a difficult task to dry with a human dryer it discourages me to even bathe her because of how much time it takes to dry her completely. So, Iv'e been looking around for an HV dryer and the Kool dryer has come up. I would like to get your opinions on this dryer before I make any decisions. 

I'm basically looking for a dryer that is powerful enough to quickly dry a medium length Standard poodle coat , quiet, easy to travel with and that will last me a long time.

Also, if I buy the 'Hold A Hose' arm so i could brush while i dry, would the dryer do just as good as a stand dryer ? or would I need to buy something with more heat to get that extra straightened effect ?

I'm also open to suggestions for other dryers =)


Thanks in advance !


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Kool Dry won't straighten out the coat. You need a dryer with some heat. Most HV's aren't "heated" but the air does warm up as they are used, this is from the heat of the motor and outside air temp. Most HV dryers aren't that quiet, though some are better than others. K9 dryers are known for being loud; I've checked out the Bear brand dryers, they have improved it the last couple years and sounds like a good dryer. In the shop I have a Hanvey Bullet on the wall as my main dryer and a CC Pup dryer for those dogs that need quieter dryer for face and less air, since air flow is adjustable. Double K also has awesome dryers for a good price.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If you are only going to buy one dryer, buy a heated stand dryer (make sure it has wheels). It will dry the hair fluffy and straight. The force dryers you are talking about are super powerful and loud. I have one and they are handy for blowing most of the water out of the coat, but for a medium hair length - get a heated stand dryer. You can let the dog mostly air dry and the heated dryer will still straighten the coat as long as you start drying it when it is damp. For a show coat you really need both a force and a stand dryer to get the hair super straight. 

I bought the base model Edemco heated stand dryer. It did not come with wheels. I had my husband go buy wheel from the hardware store and put them on it. I saved about $100 doing that, but if you aren't handy then buy the next model up. You don't need anything more powerful than that. The stand folds up for travel. You can spend a fortune on a good dryer, but I have never felt I needed a better dryer with my few dogs. This is the one I got:
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...56A633791ED2B5863F9C012B8FB3&wec-locale=en_US

It appears to be discontinued, but I bet they have another model. 

A friend of mine bought this dryer and has been really happy with it. It is quiet-ish:


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Depending on what you plan on doing with your dog a stand dryer may work better for you then a HF dryer. Among the HF dryers I think the CC Kool Dry is the quietest I have heard but even it can be loud when you have it up to full force as part of the noise is actually the sound of the air hitting your dog.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for your opinions guys ! I really appreciate your quick responses! I thought the HV would be a better choice since it could have a dual purpose of taking the heavy water off and straightening the hair. But guess I`m wrong  So I will be looking for a stand dryer now. But for future reference and for other people who might be looking to buy the Kool dry dryer would the it be a good HV dryer ? And by quiet I don't mean something that can't be heard but something that doesn't sound like a freight train passing by 





outwest said:


> If you are only going to buy one dryer, buy a heated stand dryer (make sure it has wheels). It will dry the hair fluffy and straight. The force dryers you are talking about are super powerful and loud. I have one and they are handy for blowing most of the water out of the coat, but for a medium hair length - get a heated stand dryer. You can let the dog mostly air dry and the heated dryer will still straighten the coat as long as you start drying it when it is damp. For a show coat you really need both a force and a stand dryer to get the hair super straight.
> 
> I bought the base model Edemco heated stand dryer. It did not come with wheels. I had my husband go buy wheel from the hardware store and put them on it. I saved about $100 doing that, but if you aren't handy then buy the next model up. You don't need anything more powerful than that. The stand folds up for travel. You can spend a fortune on a good dryer, but I have never felt I needed a better dryer with my few dogs. This is the one I got:
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...56A633791ED2B5863F9C012B8FB3&wec-locale=en_US
> ...



Thank you for the suggestions outwest ! The Xpower dryer is a bit expensive but it has really good reviews, I think I might look around for the Edemco dryer before considering the Xpower dryer. How long did you have you Edmeco dryer for, Does it still work like new ?





spindledreams said:


> Depending on what you plan on doing with your dog a stand dryer may work better for you then a HF dryer. Among the HF dryers I think the CC Kool Dry is the quietest I have heard but even it can be loud when you have it up to full force as part of the noise is actually the sound of the air hitting your dog.


All I plan on doing with the dryer is drying Jenna after a bath after swimming/ a bath The HV dryer would be a good to get the sand out but I usually get all that out with the hose anyways so I think I might officially rule out an HV dryer.. well for now it is. =) I'd like to keep my options open if I would ever want to get into showing but that would probably be when I get my next pup whenever that'd be. 

It'd be great if I could have my dryer last me 5 years ( Is that too much/long to ask from a dryer ? )


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I found this dryer, I like the price  It seems to have everything I'm looking for

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...id&simpleSearchString=Dryers&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That looks perfect and a terrific price, too! It is more powerful than the one I bought. It heats to about the same and appears to be a combo force, stand dryer. Great find. Go to amazon and look for reviews, but I doubt you will find anything else for that price.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Woohoo !! I'm exited  I think I'll get that dryer then ! I'll look up the reviews right now, hopefully they're all positive, Thank you so so SO much for all your help! <3


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I love my Kool Dry. It gets Panda's hair pretty straight but maybe part of that is just that his coat is not very curly for a poodle.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, you inspired me to say the same, *Jacamar*. (BTW, :wave: ) I also have a very good experience using the CC Kool Dry on my over size mini. Right now he has about 4" of hair on his jacket and I can get his hair straight enough to scissor. I finish him off with a handheld ionic dryer, for his TK and ears. I'm just a home groomer and Chagall is purely a pet. (A sensational one, of course!) He does have easy-to-care-for hair, as poodles go. This video shows how to dry a show coat with a force air dryer. Jay isn't using a CC brand, but I prefer it because I do find it to be quieter.
Jay Scruggs Drying Demo - YouTube


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

DO NOT GET A MASTER EQUIPMENT DRYER. I personally only use HV dryer & when I shoe I HV then lightly go over with a hand held multi heat dryer. I hate stand dryers, very slow drying. If you use your HV correctly you will get a straight coat. I have a CC, & A pro. Eazee DRI III. I have heard good things about the Shamy Dryers & X Power.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Today as I was using my CC Kool Dry Pup dryer, his smallest version, I thought no way in hell would I want to use it to completely dry a dog. I was blowing a dog off in the tub, about 5 min or so, and usually just use it for the dogs that have issues with my HV blowing on the face as it is adjustable. The end of the hose is very large and heavy and even those 5 minutes or so was straining my hand, wrist, arm. I think if I cut part of the connecting end off, it would be better, but presently, unless the others are put together different, I would not recommend the dryer for any lengthy drying sessions, or even regular use. I know my body couldn't handle it.


----------



## CelebrityPoochesUSA (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a CC Kool Dry and I love it. I use it the same way Jay does in the video. I used it today to do an OE Sheepdog and a Newfie. My arms are tired but they looked really nice. Lol. I'm considering investing in a stand dryer, but mine works so well that I'm not ready to part with the $400. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

